# Could I please see a picture or get a description of what you keep in your dog crate?



## sweetemotion (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm trying to make Simba's crate as comfortable as I can. He's rarely in it as he's only crated when we leave. (probably 5 hours a week) I have a soft dog bed and a blanket in his crate now. Here's some things I've noticed in other dogs crates;

Water and food dish, small bowls that attach to the metal crate

A soft mat that covers the entire floor of the crate as well as a smaller dog bed

Nyla bone, Simba bit one in half today and I'm afraid to give him more. Any good toy suggestions?


Anything I don't know of that would be good to keep in his crate? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

My dog is barely crated as well; only naps in there, has dinner in there, and if we're gone for about 2hrs (at most). He's in there for at least an hour on Sundays when we're out to our lunch.

I have a blanket in there for him that is folded up to provide padding, his favorite squeaky toy, a rope toy, and a nylabone toy. 3 different toys that provide 3 different textures/roughness. And also a white under t-shirt that has my scent on it (though it's probably not necessary anymore) that I throw in there every week, just to comfort him.

One good way to possibly make the crate/your leaving a good experience is have a kong with some kibble inside and top it off with peanut butter, freeze it for about 2hrs. This tip was given to me and it really works in terms of calming him down and making our leaves less stressful. I give it to him about 2-3min before I actually leave the door and he's too occupied to even care about us leaving.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Kasey gets a frozen stuffed kong we she goes into her crate. She only goes in when I have to leave the house. She never liked having any padding. She always pushed it out of the way or peed on it! I don't leave anything else in there. She is not ever in there for more than a few hours.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Just his green kong bone, nyla bones he chewed right through as soon as he got his adult teeth. No blankets, no food dish or water. If he can't pee and poo then there's no sense in feeding him food or water. Bayne is only crated at night (cats in house) and when I'm out of the house for my school runs.... summer is coming so he will be with me 24/7 out of the crate LOL.. well, except for sleeping. His crate door is always open and he'll go in for naps, he likes the hard surface and cool feel of the plastic floor.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Vendetta my pit bull spends the most time in a crate and right now she has nothing in there cause she ripped up another bed. She usually has a bed but I bought her a new one the old was all flat and really old. The new was made of thinner material and she was digging at to make it soft I guess and the whole side ripped. I plan on making her one. 

But I got off track with that...BaWaaJige is hardly in his kennel I take him with me if I can but he doesnt have anything i his kennel either. he is hot all the time so he wont lay on a bed or a blanket. I never ever give my dog toys in their kennel I worry about them bitting a piece off or something happening.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I tried keeping Joeys crate 'cute' and 'cuddly' with beds, and toys... but he just pushes them OUT of the crate lol. Now there is nothing in his crate.. when he was a pup he had little blankies but he grew out of that.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy has just her dog bed in her kennel. cooper doesn't have anything (he gets hot easily and always pushed blankets/beds out of the way lol). I have need left food and water dishes in their crates (why set them up for failure by giving them food/water but no where to eliminate?). I have also never left toys with them just for safety purposes (my dogs are crated at most a couple hours a week, not including night time)


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

For my puppy, I have a blanket for padding. No bed, since I learned my lesson when it was torn open and the stuffing went everywhere! I keep a small water dish full of water, never had issues with her peeing in the kennel. A antler to chew, and she always gets a kong with a small bit of either peanut butter or a few treats in it. She only gets the kong when she is in the kennel, which makes going into the kennel easy and I never feel bad!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

no blankets or padding...If it is REALLY hot I typically use a pail of water attached to the door...BUT Miss Rumor dumps the pails...so Im shopping for a coop cup. I leave an antler and/or a Kong in the crate and nothing else.


----------



## sweetemotion (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to try the frozen kong idea. That's a great idea. He's never had an accident in his crate so I never thought of giving him water/food would cause one. I haven't done this yet but we only leave him a few hours here and there.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer has nothing in his crate, either. If I put a towel in there, he would just push it to the back and lay on the cool floor. He would occasionally get a frozen kong in there, though.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I try and put as few things in the crate as possible. He spends very little time in it as he's always with me. But if I do leave him in it he always gets a kong with peanut butter. I don't like to leave chew toys, bones, antlers or stuffed toys in there as there's always the possibility of his chocking. And I'm sure you're aware of this but it bares repeating never leave any kind of collar on him!

Pete


----------

